# Rash after spaying



## Sal n Esther (Nov 21, 2021)

Esther was spayed 2 days ago and us doing ok, apart from a really itchy rash on one side of her tummy where she was shaved. She is wearing a cone but she can scratch it still and it’s looking really sore. I’ve tried putting a sock on her but she just took it off 🤦🏽‍♀️

I will take her to the vets tomorrow but I wonder does anyone have any advice on how to help her in the meantime?


----------

